# Bull Reds



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks like its time! Almost every area has a good bull red report. I think I know what I'll be doing this weekend!

http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/action/reptform1.php?water=Salt


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Bull!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

This helped me make up my mind. The weather looks crappy but I'm going to take tomorrow off and fish until the weather wont let me or Sunday, whichever comes first.


----------



## Bass14 (Oct 7, 2015)

good luck.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum, once you see numerous good Bull Red reports like this, how long will the good Bull Red fishing stay good?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum, once you see numerous good Bull Red reports like this, how long will the good Bull Red fishing stay good?


Bull red fishing is good year round. You start seeing more reports of them in the fall because that's when most people fish for them. It's true the more bull reds come inshore in the fall, but that's because they are spawning. Just because there are more of them to catch, doesn't necessarily that fishing for them is better. The typical "Bull red run" that most people are familiar usually starts around September and starts tapering off in November, peeking in October. But truth be told, I probably catch more bull reds Between December and March than the rest of the year combined. You either have to be very committed or very crazy to want to wade out in the surf in January and February just to catch a few fish, luckily for me I'm a little bit of both.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

No red for me  but I did catch this 42" shark on my 10', 30lb test line redfish rod/reel setup. Much fight!
Other is a 56" shark.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished Sargent at Mitchell's cut yesterday from 8am til the strong outgoing current hit, probably 2ish. Caught undersized reds, specs, and flounder, among non-stop sand trout. I kept a dozen of the bigger ones and released somewhere between 50-100, I stopped counting around 25, literally a fish every cast for hours, I've never fished like that before. No hits on the 2 big rods I had out, but a couple lost baits.

Moved up the beach past the houses and had one big hit that cut off my 30lb braid, guessing a shark that managed to hit my line up past my leader. Storms moved in and I left for home.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Billygoat, what were you using to catch all the smaller fish? For someone like me that has never been down there before (will be there in October), when you say you moved up the beach past the houses, are you referring to the beach that lies North of where 457 ends? Trying to get a feel of the fishing areas before getting there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Bull red fishing is good year round. You start seeing more reports of them in the fall because that's when most people fish for them. It's true the more bull reds come inshore in the fall, but that's because they are spawning. Just because there are more of them to catch, doesn't necessarily that fishing for them is better. The typical "Bull red run" that most people are familiar usually starts around September and starts tapering off in November, peeking in October. But truth be told, I probably catch more bull reds Between December and March than the rest of the year combined. You either have to be very committed or very crazy to want to wade out in the surf in January and February just to catch a few fish, luckily for me I'm a little bit of both.


Glad to hear that! cuz that is my experience also, but the fall sho is nicer to fish in! Besides spawning fish don't feed that well! Before n after fo sho!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Soft plastics with a jighead, mostly paddletails, any color any type, didn't matter. Kept getting tails cut off so I started cutting them shorter, which worked great.

Yea I was referring to heading left on canal drive then driving the beach from there. I'm not too familiar with the area to help you out other than the surf basics - look for structure such as riptides between breaking waves, shells on the beach, diving birds, etc.


----------

